

Ask HN:  Website awards, any recommendations?  - Everest

Hi, I occasionally see sites reference awards in their press section. This might include Webby, Time 50 Coolest Sites, SIIA Codie Awards, etc... I think they add a lot of credibility to sites and probably could increase conversions in an e-commerce site like ours. Have any companies applied to these awards?  Any recommendations on for paid and unpaid awards?  Did you feel ultimately feel like winning an award helped your business or was it a distraction in hindsight?<p>Thanks!
======
warwick
Andy Brice wrote a great article about 'The software awards scam' for
shareware. Does anyone know if website awards follow a similar pattern, or are
they more legitimate?

[http://successfulsoftware.net/2007/08/16/the-software-
awards...](http://successfulsoftware.net/2007/08/16/the-software-awards-scam/)

